# AirBnB Building Insurance Portugal



## Rutherella21* (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello

Looking for advice and recommendations on who to insure my building and contents with, in Portugal, if I am letting it out as a holiday let.

Thanks
Ruth


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Never through a bank as they're usually expensive & an insurance broker will usually find you the best deal as he can compare options. 

FWIW, we insure with Allianz through a local broker & in they were stunningly effective after the firestorm of June last year. 

We contacted both the broker & company to tell them we'd be filing a claim & within hours had a text message to tell us the assessor would be with us at 10am the next morning......... and he was on time & bought the agent & a builder with him.............. He said just show me ALL the damage & leave it to me. 

Within the week we had a significant payment into our account & a message to say it was an interim payment & to let them know if we found more damage or if we needed more money from them. 

They couldn't have been better & FWIW, everyone I know that had insurance from a bank struggled (for months) to get payment & had to argue the toss about what was/wasn't covered.


----------



## Rutherella21* (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks! That's useful to know


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello,

Could you give me the contact of your broker?

KR, 
Louis


----------

